
Ask HN: How to make an interactive story like NYTimes? - davidtranjs
Today my friend sends me a link to this post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;interactive&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;22&#x2F;world&#x2F;coronavirus-spread.html. I am intrigued by the visual design and the interaction of this post. Is there any Javascript framework allow me to do that. A tutorial would be helpful too. Thanks
======
paulbishop
oh and would you like all this for free?

~~~
davidtranjs
I am looking for resource to learn implementing itmyself.

